
Explaining coder's block to non-coders - tomasien
http://tommy.authpad.com/understanding-and-combatting-coder-s-block
======
endianswap
I'm currently working on engineering a new system to replace an existing,
aging one, and I find the worst "coder's block" that I run into is when I've
finished designing a component and I go to implement it. Something about the
fact that I already know how it should look/run demotivates me from actually
grinding out the code to make it happen on my screen instead of just in my
mind.

~~~
makmanalp
Same here. I think there was some theory somewhere that categorized people
into "starters" and "finishers", which I think is partially accurate. You just
need a teammate who is a "finisher" who actually enjoys doing the polishing.

~~~
endianswap
An intern, got it. :)

In all seriousness, it's only a problem for me with bigger systems. When I've
got smaller tasks, even boring ones, I can blast through them easily, but when
I have to do both sides of it I require more self-discipline to get through
the last pieces.

------
nsxwolf
This sounds more like "designer's block". When you have the types of problems
described in this post, you need to approach the design issues before you
start writing code.

------
luigi
For me it's about establishing momentum.

1\. Practice TDD: Start out by just writing a test. Then you'll want to write
the implementation.

2\. Set yourself up for the next coding session when you're wrapping up. Leave
a line of code unfinished (dangling =), or leave yourself an empty
method/function/block that's just waiting to be filled in.

~~~
bmohlenhoff
Re: 2: A thousand times this. Stocking the pond with something easy for the
first thing next morning is a great productivity hack. Usually I'll do the
same sort of thing and leave a failing test case or a dangling compiler error
to get my brain moving in the right direction the next morning.

------
samspot
Is this issue common with personal projects? I've been a developer for almost
ten years and never experienced it. What I do experience is the urge to
procrastinate on hacker news :-)

~~~
mfonda
I haven't ever experienced what is described either (in personal projects or
professional work). What I find gives me "coder's block" is when I have coding
tasks that need to get done, but don't really require any thinking. Tasks that
are just beyond the threshold of being able to write a script to do them for
you, but still feel like they are something that should be automated.

In this case I don't think it's a block in the same sense as writer's block,
but rather a block due to a lack of motivation, because such tasks aren't
enjoyable in the same way coding that involves creative thinking is.

------
papaver
seriously one can get coders block?? don't think i've ever experienced that.
if i don't know something im in research mode. then back to coding again. i
only experience 'block' like feelings when at a path in the road which
requires me to pick from two solutions with equal pros and cons. could be that
i code most everything bottom up, so its relatively easy to work on small
tasks and build up and not have to think about the huge monster one is about
to tackle.

~~~
craigching
Agreed 100%. Making the hard choices is where I might stutter, but I don't
think I've experienced "coders block" as described in the article.

------
Havoc
I'd describe it more in terms of flow (aka being in the zone) & the lack
thereof rather than as a design issue. When in that heads space everything
just works, when not even the simplest data structure is painful.

~~~
michelleclsun
Likewise. Flow is achieved with overlap of skills and a clear step by step
path to a goal.

As a new full time coder, I experience coder's block perhaps few times a week
at the job. I think tomasien's suggestion to write things down is very useful,
something I've started doing and help me get through some difficult problems.

Specifically, it is helpful for anyone that is solving a problem whose scope
is not clearly defined. Writing, instead of talking, helps to map things out
and takes out the pressure in verbalizing an eloquent solution /
interpretation, which usually comes a lot later in the problem solving
process.

------
jdefr89
The most common form of coders block for me does not manifest itself in the
beginning. It often happens at the very end of a coding session or in the
middle. I stare at the screen and blank out on what I was doing, and all the
sudden things are mixing up in my head and I can barely right a for loop.
Maybe this is more akin to burning out for the day then a 'block'.

------
segmond
coder's block? no such thing!

